# Adquisicion de datos con matlab



## mjosearnaltes (Jul 13, 2006)

Hola, estoy realizando un programa ya que necesito adquirir datos analógicos por medio de a tarjeta de sonido del ordenador y procesarlos en Matlab.
Uno de los problemas es que el rango de valores de tensión de entrada es entre -1 y 1 V (o algo de eso he leido) y yo necesito meter valores entre 0 y 5V.
Me gustaria saber si el rango de valores se puede modificar, ya que no estoy acostumbrada a utilizar las herramientas de adquisición de datos en matlab.
Gracias


----------



## pedrorivas (Ago 29, 2006)

estoy trabajando con la tarjeta de sonido, necesito pasar los datos adquiridos por la tarjeta a valores de voltaje real, sabes como hacer eso, sobre los rangos de voltaje, te comento que no se puede cambiar


----------



## chuko (Sep 3, 2006)

1º) Las placas de sonido tienen un capacitor en cada entrada de audio. Para frecuencias de señales extremadamente bajas  (f < 20Hz) tal capacitor actuará como un circuito abierto y no permitirá hacer circular una corriente eléctrica proveniente desde el sensor externo. Si te animás, identificá el capacitor y cortocircuitalo (hacele un puente con un cable).
2º) Necesitas adaptar el rango de tu señal (0V  +5V) al rango que admite la placa ede sonido (-1V +1V). Para ello tenés que armar un adaptador con amplificador operacionales para realizar una linealización de la señal.
3º) Para utilizar una adquisición de tiempo real necesitas tener el Paquete de Matlab Real Time Workshop y estudiar un poco ese paquete que es bastante interesante.


----------



## rajavieres (Ene 30, 2008)

Hola Chuko, tengo el mismo problema. Donde puedo conseguir Matlab Real Time Workshop? Me podrias dar mas detalles al respecto?
Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## hito88 (Nov 2, 2008)

Que tal, aunque no he trabajado en la adquisición de señales por tarjeta de sonido, si he notado que la mayoría de señales adquiridas en Matlab son normalizadas siempre por el mismo programa. Por ejemplo al leer un archivo WAV, este siempre se encuentra en el rango de -1 a 1. Si el problema es este, pueden aplicar técnicas para pasar la señal a su magnitud relativa al valor rms. Aunque no recuerdo muy bien, creo que se puede calcular con la desviación estandar... aunque dependiendo de la señal puede ser suficiente con la norma.


----------



## fbesil (Nov 2, 2008)

Hola.
Las tarjetas de audio también se usan como osciloscopío de baja frecuencia (20 a 20KHz).
La adaptación para voltajes más altos se realiza con divisores resistivos de tensión.

Por ej.  Una R de 9K en la entrada en serie con una de 1K y esta a masa, midiendo sobre esta última tendrás una tensión 10 veces menor.

Si "entran" 10 v. mides 1V.

Para medir sobre eventos muy lentos debes eliminar los condensadores de entrada tal cual escribieron antes.


----------



## henry mora (Ene 31, 2009)

creo q si coloca un pre amplificador a la entrada del ckto un tl032p a la entrada del ckto, con esto podras tener estos rango de voltaje


----------



## Teresita (May 24, 2010)

Buenas tardes alguien me podria ayudar con el phidgetInterface Kit 8/8/8. en verdad ayudenme esto es en el programa MATLAB, ayudenme por favor alguien.


----------



## ailema (Ene 18, 2011)

Saludos a todos...

Me podrian ayudar con el uso de la tarjeta de adquisison de datos 6024E mediante MATLAB en un amplificador... de antemano gracias por la atencion y la ayuda..


----------

